# Fiat Garage



## jenny1960 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi everybody,

For the millionth time the battery on our motorhome has gone flat. This is the second battery since we bought the motorhome brand new in January this year. After just a couple of days of non use, it's flat again!!
We are in Spain until next month and wondered if any of you know of a Fiat Garage along the Costa Del Sol please? (It's a Bessacarr E590).

Very much appreciated thanks!

Jenny


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jenny

Which battery is going flat? If it's the engine battery, then this is a known problem with a number of possible causes / solutions.

Have a shufty through the Swift forum :: here :: and the Base Chassis forum :: here ::. There are a number of threads in each on this topic.

Gerald


----------



## jenny1960 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you Gerald, I will take a look at those posts. It's the Engine battery by the way and we think we may have to get a new one again  so, if anybody knows of a Fiat dealer along the coast, we would be very grateful thanks.

Jenny


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jenny;

Assuming you don't have the Fiat guide to the service network manual in your glovebox, you can view or download the list of Fiat garages in Europe...

http://www.fiat.com/FIAT_COM/uploads/PB_TMPL_SERVICES/1074025995/20051123/europa.pdf

Page 31 of 83 onwards.

..or ring Fiat Auto Espana
00349-1-8853700

Hope you get sorted.

pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi again, Jenny

There's a big thread about this :: here ::. Some of it's a bit technical, but it seems that it's a common problem with the Fiat X2/50 chassis.

We have ours on hookup all the time, and our onboard charger also automatically shares its charge between the engine and habitation batteries, so we've never experienced it.

I'll move this thread to the Swift forum.

Gerald


----------



## jenny1960 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you very very much!

Jenny


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How many of us have suffered this problem then.As with Geraldandannie, ours when on hookup charges all batteries.we have had our van since January and sometimes there is a 5 week layup between uses and the battery has not gone flat yet.I do wonder if one of the obvious :wink: :wink: items we often leave on is the TV booster, is that little red light glowing away in the dark. :twisted: I know that is linked to the leisure battery.It maybe that the alarm system is draining more than you realise.Maybe the answer is to have an isolator switch fitted to the vehicle battery.but make sure you have the radio and Key codes first.

cabby


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi peejay.

Thanks for the fiat download. 

steve & ann. --------- teensvan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flat battery*

Hi Jenny

It seems to be a charachteristic of the MultiJet, rather than a Swift in particular. I know of Burstners, Autotrails and Dethleffs that all have the same problem.

If your battery has gone flat, you might not need a new one. A jump start would presumably do the trick. Had to jump start one on site today.

Russell


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The problem is a base vehicle problem so why move it to a Swift forum?????
There are countless base vehicle problems in all the specialised forums which have nothing to do with converters!
I've never really understood why this is 'the norm'.


----------

